# New Set-up for our Kingsnake



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's the new home, 50 gal (36 x 16 x 20) for our Chihuahua Mountain Kingsnake. I haven't decided where to put the thermometers or barometer yet so they are on top of the hides for now.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool snake don't see that kind often around here.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

cool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice snake


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet King!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that's nice








Are those plants real?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

[/QUOTE=NIKE, Posted Yesterday, 08:23 PM] 
cool snake don't see that kind often around here.


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> sorry but the plant is silk[snapback]1187994[/snapback]​


Silk or not, it looks great


----------

